
Show HN: DynaBlogger – A simple, alternative blogging platform - SkyLinx
https://www.dynablogger.com/
======
SkyLinx
Hi HN!

My name is Vito and I would like to share with you a SaaS I have been working
on for a few months now, DynaBlogger. It's a new blogging platform I just
launched as a simpler alternative to platforms such as Wordpress and Ghost,
for people who prefer something less complicated but still with all the
features one really needs for a great blogging experience. Wordpress is an
absolute beast and for many people it can be overkill. There are other options
but they are often very limited in customisation and features. If you would
like to just focus on publishing great content without having to worry about
hosting and servers, and would like something simpler than Wordpress or Ghost,
then I believe DynaBlogger can be a great option.

DynaBlogger has a very nice and fairly powerful text editor, as well as a code
editor that allows you to customise any aspect of a theme and see changes
immediately without having to upload a new version. I am launching with a few
simple ready themes and I will be adding more soon. In the near future it will
be possible for any user to share (or even sell later) themes in a
marketplace. Themes offer maximum flexibility so DynaBlogger can also be used
for other simple sites, not just blogs. The DynaBlogger website is also hosted
on DynaBlogger.

Of course you can add custom domains, and invite other people to collaborate
on your sites. You, the owner of the website, can choose which permissions to
grant to each collaborator.

You can also very easily import content from Wordpress or Ghost, so if you
already have a website you could migrate very quickly.

There's a free 14 days trial - no credit card required - so it's easy to give
it a try. With the coupon code "EARLYBIRD" you get 50% off for the first three
months. You also get 2 months free if you choose a yearly plan.

My personal blog [0] is also hosted on DynaBlogger, so you can take a look at
it for another example of website.

Thanks in advance for checking it out, I'm looking forward to any feedback!

[0] [https://vitobotta.com](https://vitobotta.com)

~~~
justblaze23
Looks like an interesting service. Is there a headless API available?

Impressive performance on the blog, loads instantly.

~~~
hyperfalcon
agree on that, the performance are quite impressive, i think i'll have a look

~~~
SkyLinx
Awesome, thanks! I've spent quite a bit of time trying to make sure that
websites are speedy, so it's great to hear that you like the performance. :)
Hopefully you will try it and let me know if you have any questions!

------
wnd_pn
Hi Vito! Looks cool, I'll give it a try!

A couple of things I noticed that I'd like to share with you :)

\- I feel like there's too much text and information and it is kind of
difficult to understand the power od DynoBlogger unless you read everything.
(e.g. in the first text block you put in bold the word Dynablogger multiple
times, I think it would be better to highlight the words that already explain
at the first sight what this tool can do for you);

\- Same thing happens multiple times throughout the page, but in the price
section especially. Just highlight those features that make one plan different
from the other, in this way a potential user could understand immediately
which plan suits him/her the best;

\- The "About" section is very cute, but if your intent is to build a
profession website, I would change it a bit.

These are just my reflections on your work, if you don't like them feel free
to throw them away :) Otherwise, hope they can help somehow, wish you good
luck!

~~~
SkyLinx
Hi! Thanks a lot for the suggestions! I am actually looking with a friend who
is a designer if he can help with the design and copy overall, since I am a
programmer and perhaps it shows :) Note taken. Let me know if you try it and
have any questions!

